# U Well Nanchaku



## Mollie (26/8/19)

Hi people 
A quick question 
Im looking to get my lady a new mod or a second mod 
She doesnt like big mods or to complicated mods 
This U Well Nanchaku looks very nice its small and can go up to 80W(she doesnt vape over 45w)
I looked at some reviews on youtube and so far im impressed 
I know its a bit old but is perfect for the older generation lol
You can mount up to a 24mm rda which is the max we go 

Want to know what your guys/girls think of it maybe someone got some experience on the mod or maybe another suggestion 

She is using my old swag 

Many thanks






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (26/8/19)

I have 2 of them and I absolutely love them. Great size and they look good too. There is a common fault where the wattage up and wattage down buttons don't work properly. I have this fault on one of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (26/8/19)

I started vaping with the Nunchaku and it was sold to me by store as they said it had excellent flavor which it does and the coil lasted a long time which it also does as long as you don’t flavor hop, expect a month use sometimes more from a single coil.

I would recommend the 0.25ohm coil, for me it Vapes better than the 0.40ohm coil.

The mod itself is also a solid performing, nice to hold and pretty hard wearing too. The anodized finish is very well done so expect to mod to look good for a long time.

My only con for this setup is the glass on the sub ohm tank doesn’t come off easily for cleaning. The only time I ever managed to get the glass off was when I dropped the tank and broke the glass. After fitting a replacement I could get that one off again either. But to clean simply rinse with water and leave to dry over night or blow it dry with a air compressor which is what I used to dry all my atomizers.

Shop around a little more, there are a whole host of new starter kits coming into the market in all shapes and styles. Your missus may find something a little more compact that catches her attention.

But it’s a 2 thumbs up for the Nanchaku and any Uwell product for that fact. The Uwell Crown 4 Sub Ohm tank is a flavour beast and will make for a nice upgrade to sit on the Nanchaku mod at a later stage. The Crown atomizer has Mesh Coils as a option which do pump out good flavor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie (27/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I started vaping with the Nunchaku and it was sold to me by store as they said it had excellent flavor which it does and the coil lasted a long time which it also does as long as you don’t flavor hop, expect a month use sometimes more from a single coil.
> 
> I would recommend the 0.25ohm coil, for me it Vapes better than the 0.40ohm coil.
> 
> ...


The only problem i have with starter kits is the tanks 
The coils on the tanks doesnt last that long and its a bit expensive to replace a coil every week 
Thats why we moved to rdas 
With a rda i buy my spool of wire say R140 and i can wrap coils for atleast 2 - 3 months where you pay about R70 - R120 for a replacement tank coil and you get the same flavor rda might be better on flavor 

This is why im looking for mods 

I also looked at the U Well Crown but its the kit also will shop around

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (27/8/19)

check Sirvape there have specials on the hotcig g100 and katana mods which are very similar to this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/19)

I had a the Hotcig G100. It is an awesome mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I have 2 of them and I absolutely love them. Great size and they look good too. There is a common fault where the wattage up and wattage down buttons don't work properly. I have this fault on one of mine.



I have one too and it was my most used mod (with a GEAR RTA) right up until the "+" button got stuck on. 

It's such a great device and I'd love another but I'm scared the same is going to happen. Pity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (27/8/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have one too and it was my most used mod (with a GEAR RTA) right up until the "+" button got stuck on.
> 
> It's such a great device and I'd love another but I'm scared the same is going to happen. Pity.


But how long did it take for the buttons to get stuck 
It might be selecting too much?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/8/19)

The vaper said:


> But how long did it take for the buttons to get stuck
> It might be selecting too much?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Not even a month's use.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## CaliGuy (27/8/19)

The vaper said:


> The only problem i have with starter kits is the tanks
> The coils on the tanks doesnt last that long and its a bit expensive to replace a coil every week
> Thats why we moved to rdas
> With a rda i buy my spool of wire say R140 and i can wrap coils for atleast 2 - 3 months where you pay about R70 - R120 for a replacement tank coil and you get the same flavor rda might be better on flavor
> ...



In your original post you asked for people’s opinion on the Nanchaku, now your saying you don’t like Sub Ohm Starter Kits...very confusing


----------



## X-Calibre786 (27/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> In your original post you asked for people’s opinion on the Nanchaku, now your saying you don’t like Sub Ohm Starter Kits...very confusing


@CaliGuy The picture in the original post is the mod only. These are available with the Nunchaku tank, with an RDA, or as mod only.


----------



## Mollie (27/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> @CaliGuy The picture in the original post is the mod only. These are available with the Nunchaku tank, with an RDA, or as mod only.


Thanks much appreciate 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM500 (27/8/19)

You should also consider the OBS Cube. It does not really have anything other than being able to adjust wattage. No TCR mode or menu to speak of and the puff counter resets when you power the device off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/8/19)

I think the mod is probably very good and have heard mostly good things about it.
The thing that put my wife off was the height when standing it up on a table, as well as the ease with which it fell over and could roll off.
She opted for a Billet in the end, but in my humble, inexperienced opinion, a little Pico and decent RTA would be a winner.
Small, light, simple and just keeps going like a little steam engine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (27/8/19)

GSM500 said:


> You should also consider the OBS Cube. It does not really have anything other than being able to adjust wattage. No TCR mode or menu to speak of and the puff counter resets when you power the device off.
> View attachment 176098


Thanks will look at prize and specs maybe what thet say on youtube
There are SO many devices out there its difficult to decide 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (27/8/19)

The vaper said:


> Thanks will look at prize and specs maybe what thet say on youtube
> There are SO many devices out there its difficult to decide
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


If you consider the Cube, go for the Cube X. Essentially the same mod, but with an external 18650 battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/8/19)

The vaper said:


> Thanks will look at prize and specs maybe what thet say on youtube
> There are SO many devices out there its difficult to decide
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Take your wife on a day out, go to every Vape shop in your relative area and let her hold and feel every mod they have.
She might like a completely different look, or feel in the hand than she initially thought.


----------



## Mollie (27/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> I think the mod is probably very good and have heard mostly good things about it.
> The thing that put my wife off was the height when standing it up on a table, as well as the ease with which it fell over and could roll off.
> She opted for a Billet in the end, but in my humble, inexperienced opinion, a little Pico and decent RTA would be a winner.
> Small, light, simple and just keeps going like a little steam engine.
> View attachment 176099


Your right 
I didnt think of it that it might fall and roll but if im not mistaken you can get a silicone sleeve for it 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (27/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> Take your wife on a day out, go to every Vape shop in your relative area and let her hold and feel every mod they have.
> She might like a completely different look, or feel in the hand than she initially thought.


Thats the plan on saturday at Vapecon

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

